# Flow bindings - rotating highback vs adjusting "support panel" left/right?



## ThisIsSnow (Dec 7, 2013)

Hey guys,

so I was trying to rotate the highbacks on my 2013 M9's, but it was a PITA as the highback keeps trying to snap back into the original position after a day's worth of runs. 

I went on Flow's website to see if I was doing it wrong, but I wasn't. However I stumbled upon another method to adjust the highbacks - apparently you can move the upper part of the highback left or right (see 2:05 to 2:30 of this video: FLOW Snowboarding | Video ).

What is the point of that (Flow calls it a "support panel adjustment")? Does this work like rotating the highbacks? Moving the plate left/right doesn't seem to change the angle of the force like rotating the highback does. I couldn't find much info on this online.

Anyone care to shed some light on this?

Thanks!


----------



## ThisIsSnow (Dec 7, 2013)

...anyone?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

ThisIsSnow said:


> ...anyone?


the highback rotation should not snap back if you tighten the screws enough.


----------



## ThisIsSnow (Dec 7, 2013)

i've been tightening them as far as they will go. not sure why this is an issue...

what about moving the highback plate itself? anyone has any idea?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

ThisIsSnow said:


> i've been tightening them as far as they will go. not sure why this is an issue...
> 
> what about moving the highback plate itself? anyone has any idea?


are the screws backing out or what? try some blue loctite.
idk the effect of moving highback plate cuz my bindings dont have them.


----------

